# old craftsman router 315.17492



## Oasis123 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and also new to using a router. I have inherited a Craftsman 315.17492 style router and only one bit. I have not been able to purchase more styles due to the shaft adapter on this model. The bits must be threaded female. Can someone point me in the right direction as to another bit adapter for this model. The tool works great and I would like to my continue learning with it.


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome K: Your router must be an old timer or something special made. I've never heard of a threaded router bit good luck in finding others. Please post more info in your profile when you get the time it will help the RF to give you more help, if we know where you are, different parts of the world have different products available to them. regards

jetpilot


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Oasis

You have a standard Sears router that can only take on 1/4" shank router bits. they are not threaded, not sure what you mean by " I have not been able to purchase more styles due to the shaft adapter on this model "
Here's the manual below.. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...pd?modelNumber=315.17492&pathTaken=partSearch

========



Oasis123 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and also new to using a router. I have inherited a Craftsman 315.17492 style router and only one bit. I have not been able to purchase more styles due to the shaft adapter on this model. The bits must be threaded female. Can someone point me in the right direction as to another bit adapter for this model. The tool works great and I would like to my continue learning with it.


----------

